# EPD's for goats...



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ive been thinking alot lately about keeping records and epd type information. For those that dont know, epd stands for expected progeny difference. It is information collected from a group of animals from the same genetics or herd and is used to give you an idea of what to expect with future young from certain animals. 

Its used alot in cattle and even more in registered cattle. I think the ABGA would be wise to implement epd or some type of record keeping for herds and sires. 

With cattle you have a breed average in milk, days to 180, weaning weight yearling weight and birth weight. There are some other more complicated and in depth things too but I would go into all of that. Each animals epds are match against the breed average. We obviously wouldnt have a breed average as of yet. It would take many years to get there and alot of herd data being collected. 

Personally, I am going to take birth weight, 60 day weight, and weaning weight (say 90 days or so on average). Im going to do this will all kids- does, bucks and wethers. See if I can come up with an average after a few years. How many of you do this or woukd do this? Anyone have suggestions on other records to keep? I think for dam records I would keep average gestation as I feel that may somehow be genetic... not sure but its worth a shot to record it. 

Id eventually like to create an app for smart phones and computers for goat specific record keeping. 

What do you all think? Im looking of any and all input. Thanks!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think the ABGA would be wise to implement EPD's. If I remember right, they already ask for the birth weight on the application and number of kids in the birth (that could be an added EPD, track the genetics of multiple births). I haven't done it, but it is good to know which of your does are producing the fastest growing kids, what birth weight your buck is throwing and which ones are more likely to have multiples.

Good luck with your herd, maybe by the time you get some numbers the ABGA will decide to implement EPD's.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know what they ask on applications. But number born is great. Maybe even number born and number raised. With sheep they also include the genotype for scrapie susceptibility. Not sure how that works in goats and as rare as it is im not sure if its worth including


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

On the weight thing I would say weigh as soon as bor, then three days later then at three weeks then at 30 days then at 3 months ( 90 days) just a thought not sure why the three just seen it somewhere and am going to use it this year


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

I think the app on the phone would be an excellent idea, go for it


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Having an app right in the palm of your hand on which does have how many babies and which ones get the bigger babies would be extremely helpful


----------

